
Santa Cruz decriminalizes magic mushrooms - okareaman
https://kion546.com/news/2020/01/28/santa-cruz-decriminalizes-magic-mushrooms/
======
okareaman
I used magic mushrooms back in the 70's, not knowing that they would someday
be used to treat severe depression. Mine was debilitating so I had to drop out
of college. Magic mushrooms really helped me put my life back together.

